# Cancelling one way of a round tirp ticket



## AudenHoggart (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a round trip ticket - booked electronically and paid for but not yet ticketed. If I need to, will I be able to cancel one way but keep the other way? Would this be any different if I were trying to cancel the outbound or the return trip?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2010)

If it were booked as a round trip, when printed *BOTH TICKETS WILL BE PRINTED*! You can use the *VALUE* of the other ticket for 1 year from the date of issue. You could cancel the reservation and rebook just that 1 segment, but it wold be at the current bucket!  That's why I always recommend making 2 reservation - 1 outbound and 1 for then return. Then if you cancel 1, you still have the other at the original fare!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 25, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> If it were booked as a round trip, when printed *BOTH TICKETS WILL BE PRINTED*! You can use the *VALUE* of the other ticket for 1 year from the date of issue. You could cancel the reservation and rebook just that 1 segment, but it wold be at the current bucket!  That's why I always recommend making 2 reservation - 1 outbound and 1 for then return. Then if you cancel 1, you still have the other at the original fare!


What about calling an agent and seeing if the return trip can be canceled w/o affecting the outbound leg? I've been able to modify a leg of an itinerary without it changing the rest of the trip.

And remember if the agent isn't able to help you, call, call again.


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet but I thought Amtrak recently added the ability to alter a reservation online.

EDIT: Yes, I just checked. For all my reservations that I have made online *within* my account there is a 'modify trip' button.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 25, 2010)

City of Miami said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I thought Amtrak recently added the ability to alter a reservation online.


The OP might want to talk to an agent and find out beforehand. A fatal mistake online might burn the whole trip.


----------

